# HLW Coil cars



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Just thought I'd post this for anyone who's interested in these.






That's my #2 Stainz pulling a pair of them around the layout. The cars are pretty neat, the tops are removable and you could easily add weight to them (like all small HLW cars, they're very light) They have the same arrangement on the bottom that the HLW make-and-take cars have, where the journals are molded into "rails" that set into the bottom of the cars.

I think weighted down and with metal wheels, a long rake of these would look good.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Those have been a good seller! I have set many of them up with a Rail KLeen and battery.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/rail-kleen-3.aspx


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Ahh, interesting to know their frame details. Just got four of HLW's 4 wheel kits for ore cars from a place whose logo has an _astonishingly_ uncanny resemblance to the one in Treeman's signature. And today I went by Browning Hardware here in our little burg looking for large washers to secure under the cars.
Question, speaking of the journals, how well do Bachmann metal wheelset axles fit the 4 wheelers' axle holes?

The coil car tops loosely resemble tarpaulin covers on some old UK 4 wheel wagons & I was thinking finishing a couple to look like fabric, for my little freelance outfit.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

on30gn15 said:


> Ahh, interesting to know their frame details. Just got four of HLW's 4 wheel kits for ore cars from a place whose logo has an _astonishingly_ uncanny resemblance to the one in Treeman's signature.


That's the same place where I got these 


on30gn15 said:


> Question, speaking of the journals, how well do Bachmann metal wheelset axles fit the 4 wheelers' axle holes?


They fit fine. I had a set of the smallest Bachmann wheels, which are too small for these (they change the coupler height unacceptably) but the axles fit the holes fine. And I've used the "normal" size Bachmann wheels in HLW flatcars with no trouble. These do have some "posts" that stick down on the bottom, which makes it a little tricky to get wheelsets in and out of the journals, you just have to be careful.


on30gn15 said:


> The coil car tops loosely resemble tarpaulin covers on some old UK 4 wheel wagons & I was thinking finishing a couple to look like fabric, for my little freelance outfit.


I think that would look nice. They do have some molded in detail on the top, but if you used thick enough "canvas" I don't think it would show through.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those new? I've never seen them for sale


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have been out for about a year.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Treeman said:


> They have been out for about a year.


Yes, and they're really kind of cool. I accidentally stumbled across them on the HLW site when I was looking at Woody's to see if I could use the drivetrain for another project. I think HLW could do a better job advertising all their "little" cars--they're a good, inexpensive option for small railroads just starting out, and neat in their own right


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Some more pictures, in case anyone is interested...


Here you can see the raised panels. They have pretty good detail for $20 cars.



You can see the bolster "rail" construction here.

This is with the top removed. There's a lot of room in there for weights, or as Mike mentioned, batteries or other gear.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Okay, I'm sold on the cars! Appreciate the review. Add a few of these to the list of things for the reindeer to bring.
Battery thought connects with another thought to create an idea, Add contacts to metal wheels on the coil car and m.u. it to a HLW Sparky to simulate a real life slug, with the model doubling the number of track pickup wheels.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A high res close up pix of the 2015 BTO club car

http://bigtrainoperator.com/Photos/Goody-bag_Cars/index.shtml


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS scroll to the right for 2015 view of the car.


----------

